# finestkreations b.c. & legions b.c.



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

you have too many good bikes in your club. Gives us a taste of some


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i dont know the name of this bike but its fk















http://hernanscustomengraving.com/images/IMG_6267.JPG


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

creamator from legions b.c. 












http://hernanscustomengraving.com/images/L...na-Cremator.JPG


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

TEQUILLA SUNRISE IS THE NAME


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Aug 11 2004, 10:14 PM
> *TEQUILLA SUNRISE IS THE NAME
> [snapback]2125504[/snapback]​*


It used to be called that but he changed the name to "Fantasy" now. It has murals of half naked chicks on it now:thumbsup:

its also FOR SALE at only $3,500!!!!!!! He put over $7,000 into this bike. The engraving is crazy! That bike won Best Plating and some other Best Of in the PHX LRM show this year!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

gold fantasy bike mike sr was riding in the sprite commercial 













http://finestkreations.20m.com/images/goldfantasy.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

tears of a clown 2 wheeler











http://finestkreations.20m.com/images/tear...clown2wheel.jpg


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 11 2004, 10:13 PM
> *creamator from legions b.c.
> 
> 
> ...


Creamator bike is my main competition right now. He beat me in PHX this year but hopefully I'll be able to take him out in Vegas if I get my stuff done on time


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

blue fantasy 













http://finestkreations.20m.com/images/bluefantasy.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

dazzaling dazza












http://finestkreations.20m.com/images/dazza.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

candy man 










http://finestkreations.20m.com/images/candyman.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

illusions











http://finestkreations.20m.com/images/illusions.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

wickeddragon











http://finestkreations.20m.com/images/vegaswickeddragon3.gif


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

freddy's revenge










http://drasticautoclub.com/Shows-Events/Sh...072404tx161.gif


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

wolverine











http://drasticautoclub.com/Shows-Events/Sh...072404tx162.gif


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

tony o 










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1092242991.jpg 

have the best spinners i have seen so far


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My wheelz Now fully engraved spinners front AND back


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

matt beast of the east 











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1092243056.jpg


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wolverine super show 2003


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

cant find a good pic of casino dreamin. I did not forget about it


----------



## 2nd11none (Jul 30, 2004)

my bike O.G hi roller will soon be in the mix of those pics


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

don't know the name












http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1091665627.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1091666073.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1091666167.jpg


----------



## 2nd11none (Jul 30, 2004)

the trike belongs to legions of texas


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Street/5144/bclrblv.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

possesed











http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Street/5144/possessed.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

livin legend










http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Street/5144/freddy2.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

dr. frankenstein










http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Street/5144/felipe.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

dark cyde










http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Street/5144/darkcyde.jpg


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

knights II quest in music video










http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Street/5144/focus.jpg


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

finest kreations sprite commercial










http://www.drasticautoclub.com/Misc.Pics/M...32/sprite10.jpg


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Spike TV Feature FinestKreations B.C. NYC


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.drasticautoclub.com/Misc.Pics/M...32/sprite11.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.drasticautoclub.com/Misc.Pics/M...32/sprite02.jpg


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Mike SR.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Me & JohnWest Just chillin! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

This is how FK rolls!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Aug 11 2004, 08:28 PM
> *This is how FK rolls!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2127008[/snapback]​*



WONDER WHATS IN THE CRATE NEXT TO MY BIKE?? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ANGUS JUST POPPIN COLLARS! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Aug 12 2004, 06:28 AM
> *WONDER WHATS IN THE CRATE NEXT TO MY BIKE?? :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2127012[/snapback]​*


Its a crate filled with your Brylcream for that nappy head :roflmao: You couldn't fit the cream AND the bike in there so you were like "screw that my Brylcream comes first" so you had to just wrap your bike in cloth and move it like that :roflmao:

Or is it Dipity Doo that you use? :biggrin: 

Just messin with ya dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

FinestKreations Elpaso TX ABEL REPPIN!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

MIKE JR.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

RIDING!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

forgot name










http://www.geocities.com/sweetrevengelrb/rugrat.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

casino dreamin 










http://www.geocities.com/sweetrevengelrb/casino.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

spawn 










http://www.wickeddragon68.150m.com/SpriteC...es/Spawn002.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

sprite bike 











http://www.wickeddragon68.150m.com/SpriteC...es/Sprit001.jpg


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 12 2004, 06:34 AM
> *forgot name
> 
> 
> ...


That's Rugrats bike :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

spawn 









http://www.wickeddragon68.150m.com/SpriteC...es/Spawn004.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

rollin 











http://www.wickeddragon68.150m.com/SpriteC...es/Ridei004.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

sprite bike










http://onebadpup.150m.com/images1/hp7.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

how do you post pictures from my pictures on the computer


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

little devil












http://onebadpup.150m.com/images4/nite16.jpg


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 12 2004, 12:01 AM
> *how do you post pictures from my pictures on the computer
> [snapback]2127110[/snapback]​*


upload them


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

i cant see shit :dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Aug 11 2004, 10:06 PM
> *i cant see shit :dunno:
> [snapback]2127117[/snapback]​*


i will try to fix it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

When you click on Add reply now you can chose "Browse" button under your text box and pick any pics that are saved on your computer and click "Add this attachment"


This feature didn't always use to be here as I found out yesterday. That was the whole purpose of the "Post your rides" topic when this forum first started so that people who didn't have web pages could post their pics but now you can post up a pic in any topic.


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

where could i get somtin like this cup holder?








tight bikes cant wait till mines done possibly join


----------



## trikeboy66 (Mar 25, 2004)

blah, these fools inspiring me to clean up my bike...i dont really think its so great but whatever..ill take pics later..its 26inch, and blue..its a cool lil cruiser


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

woody











http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL587/23990...77/59996508.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

tony is this your bike before the custom parts













http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL587/23990...53/60150475.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

finest kreations













http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL587/23990...53/60129244.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bad 2 da bone 











http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL587/23990...16/60786421.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

finest kreations plaque 












http://www.plaquewerkz.com/images/plaques/...kreationsbc.jpg


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Plaque :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My 16" Original mini Stingray. 1st place for 16" Original in PHX 2004


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Check out my 16" next to the 16" Original Stingray, I had all 3 bikes in one spot setup, it was tight but better than having my 2 originals outside and my 16" Full custom inside. :uh: 

I did this setup at super show last year too but only walked away with 3rd place 16" Original and nothing for the 20" Swift hornet, its hard to beat a Schwinn Grey Ghost and a Stingray that had a bad ass display for an original bike, it had a big wooden box with all these pictures of baseball players and had all the accessories.

But I walked away with 3 trophies with my 3 bikes in PHX this year.

Finest Kreations has orginals too ya know? Mike Lopez has an original Orange Krate and Cotton Picker. See we know our roots man :thumbsup:

Here's my 20" Original AMX Swift Hornet


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Woody bike redone? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here it is, the best Woody bike out there :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Finest Kreations Trike super show 2000 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Resurrection Scooter. Best Upholstry, 1st place Special Interest Super Show 2001


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Native Warrior 16" Mild Custom out of Albequrqe New Mexico


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Legions 16" Radical. Forgot the name, Insatiable? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Original Mortal Kombat 12" Bike before full modification
Finest Kreations


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mortal Kombat after Victor redid it all, he made all those parts himself :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bad ass display for a little 12" Bike. He's taken Best Bike at about 4 shows outside of the LRM show circuit since a 12" bike can't qualify for sweepstakes at LRM. But if they could I'm sure he'd be taking home some sweepstakes wins by now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lil Devil beat Mortal Kombat in Super Show 2001. But I dunno its a tie I think :biggrin: 

They did give Mortal Kombat a 2nd place trophy even though they normally only have 1st place for 12" I guess they changed their minds when they saw 2 totally decked out radical 12" bikes :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Both Lil Devil and Mortal Kombat are in Finest Kreations.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Can't forget Total Knock Out. Finest Kreations bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Best Murals Super Show 2000 and 2001. Also best Engraving Super Show 2000. I believe Best Engraving went to Spawn in 2001? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I was outside for Super Show 2001 :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

He was like "Damnit stop taking pictures and give me a hand" :roflmao: Spawn Super Show 2001


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

See FinestKreations B.C is still around but TONY we need to get together a FinestKreations reunion man!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah I know man but its hard when you got people spread out in CA, TX, CO, FL, IL, NY, AZ, NM, IO, ID.... and I don't even know where else we got members :dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Aug 12 2004, 11:45 AM
> *See FinestKreations B.C is still around but TONY we need to get together a FinestKreations reunion man!
> [snapback]2128381[/snapback]​*



after seeing all these bikes you guys got me thinkin about joining finest kreations when my bike is done.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

how to post pics from lowriderbike.com


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Aug 12 2004, 11:45 AM
> *See FinestKreations B.C is still around but TONY we need to get together a FinestKreations reunion man!
> [snapback]2128381[/snapback]​*



you should throw a reuion show and invite other clubs I would go.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1091383828.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

mike jr 











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1091381198.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1091381138.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

tony 










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1091381294.jpg


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah man check out that cheesy grin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2004, 12:23 AM
> *Yeah man check out that cheesy grin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2130001[/snapback]​*


CHEESE BALL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

matt post rules for finest kreations bike club


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 13 2004, 05:51 PM
> *matt post rules for finest kreations bike club
> [snapback]2130384[/snapback]​*


1. Bikes must have a turntable turned on during the show for bike to spin.

2. Bikes must have show chrome or show gold. No store bought plating.

3. Bikes must have nicely upholstered displays custom with lights

4. Parts must be custom made. Store bought parts do not count as "custom"

5. Bikes must have custom paint jobs.

6. Original bikes must abide by LRM rules for "original" category.

7. All club bikes must be ridable. This must be proven by LRM show rules.

8. All disputes must be taken up with Mike Lopez Sr. to ensure it is taken care of.

9. No Fighting! Members are to respect the opinion of others at and outside of shows. Fighting will void your membership in the club.

10. Members are not to distribute member mailing list to anyone outside of the club including prospective members.

11. Members are not to discuss trade secrets with anyone outside the club. Bike ideas are very sensitive and must remain in the club. (In other words if a member is planing to bust out with something new and fresh don't go blabbing it around everywhere!)

12. Members are to represent the club to their fullest abilities by going to their large local car shows. Misrepresentation of the club will void membership (in other words don't go talkin crap saying you're the president of FK in Kansas or Arizona or wherever since there are no designated official "chapters")

13. Members must purchase club plaque, jersey, and banner. Optional merchandise is available through AZ members.

That's about it guys. Simple? Easy to follow? I think so :thumbsup: Those are the rules Mike created for distribution to members and prospective members serious about joining the club. The club is not just something to be taken lightly, we pride ourselves in having some of the top bikes out there. If we didn't invite members who were serious about the sport and serious about representing it would be called "O.K. Kreations" not "FINEST" Kreations :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://hernanscustomengraving.com/images/O...legionsbike.JPG


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

club pic











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1092012321.jpg


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

so everyone in the club has to have a turntable? arent those things expensive?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://lowriderbike.com/bike_features/03lr...history02_z.jpg


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://lowriderbike.com/bike_features/03lr...history01_z.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 14 2004, 09:56 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did the owner get there bike back?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Aug 15 2004, 02:03 AM
> *so everyone in the club has to have a turntable?  arent those things expensive?
> [snapback]2134179[/snapback]​*


Turntables are cheap, like $200 new from Denison I think but you can find them used. I got 2 turntables used for like $125 each. Check ebay and other sites for a used one.

Its not like we're going to say "you can't be in the club cuz you don't have a turntable bitch step up "  But eventually your bike will have to be on a turntable. For me it was about a year before I got a turntable set up for my bike for the shows. It is a rule though. 

Another rule for club members is that we all gotta work on our bikes over time and build up to keep improving on them. Not saying to replace parts but like add parts or change stuff out that needs replacing and all that ya know?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

old topic


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

know what a clean display would be for you guys is to surround your bike/trike with pages of other club members bikes in LRB mag or something :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was wondering, what happened to the original founder of Legions bike club? anybody know?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

who are the guys on the left? what bikes do they own?


----------



## deathwish (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 23 2004, 04:28 PM
> *who are the guys on the left?  what bikes do they own?
> [snapback]2535245[/snapback]​*


the lunch box crew


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 23 2004, 08:28 AM
> *who are the guys on the left?  what bikes do they own?
> [snapback]2535245[/snapback]​*


Freddy Madrigal, Owner of "Livin Legend". The Trike of the year winner for I forgot what year.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's what i was thinking, thanks socios, did you get my email yesterday?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

livin legend is an awesome bike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

new wolverine


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

my competition


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

tony


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wow look what I dug up in the archives :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey look what i found in this brings back memories lol

this ones for u tonyo :biggrin:  :cheesy: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...e=post&id=31421


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Jan 31 2005, 08:45 PM
> *hey look what i found in this brings back memories lol
> 
> this ones for u tonyo  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE PICS!!!! WELL MORE PICS WILL BE POSTED SOON!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> *  :roflmao: *


i knew ud like that one lol....its pretty stylish


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 15 2004, 06:39 AM
> *did the owner get there bike back?
> [snapback]2135369[/snapback]​*


No he didnt. He took it out to his truck, a spiffed up nissan pathfinder i believe, came back to get his display, and when he got to the parking lot the truck and the bike was gone. They found the truck completely striped so the insurance company wrote it off, but the never found the bike. I rememeber going to that guys house and seeing that frame while it ws still in primer. It turned out exceptionaly well. Shame some jerk stole it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Feb 1 2005, 01:15 AM
> *No he didnt. He took it out to his truck, a spiffed up nissan pathfinder i believe, came back to get his display, and when he got to the parking lot the truck and the bike was gone. They found the truck completely striped so the insurance company wrote it off, but the never found the bike. I rememeber going to that guys house and seeing that frame while it ws still in primer. It turned out exceptionaly well. Shame some jerk stole it.
> [snapback]2664830[/snapback]​*



Which one are you guys talkin about? :dunno:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

This one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn that sucks, did he leave the keys in his truck or door unlocked or something? 

That's why if I can't park next to my bike when I load it I always have someone stay with the truck to watch the shyt.


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

im not sure


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

:0 ,,, yup i just saw that bike at the last show here in portland over the last summer ,,,,,,,, don't worry i'm showin at the next show ,, i know what parts and frame to be looking out for !!!! ,,,,,, they got some stupids fuck up people in this world ,,,,, the person who jacked it can't ..

1. Show it 

2. Sell it

3. Can't get shit out of it 

So he must be feeling fuckin dumb by now and shit ,,,,,, if he shows that bike in portland ,, he must have some balls to show it where it was jacked,, and get fucked by lots of other guys in the comunnity!!!!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

man id just keep it in my room n ride it around....when its dark so no one can see


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YEAH WE REPPIN FROM EAST TO WEST! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Ten years :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 20 2005, 07:23 AM
> *Ten years :0
> [snapback]3440554[/snapback]​*


Hell yes. I believe FK and Legions are the only 2 clubs created and dedicated to just bicycles to have lasted this long. What's say we go another 10 huh guys? :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey does anyone know if any other major bike clubs gonna be at the portland show ???????? clubs like NOBLITY, legions , finest kreations........................... 


just wonderig ??? :biggrin:

i hope this show goes well ,,,,,it's gonna be it's first show over here during the hot shiney sunny summer !!!!!

Lowrider magazine   picked a good time for the sunshine ,,, before it used to be all in the rainy ass weather during june!!!!lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Jul 20 2005, 12:29 PM
> *Hey does anyone know if any other major bike clubs gonna be at the portland show ???????? clubs like NOBLITY, legions , finest kreations...........................
> just wonderig ???  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Fk don't got members out that way yet  I was gonna plan on flying out there but gotta save $$ for Vegas instead, maybe next year


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

http://finestkreations.20m.com/index.html

What happend to the Geocities site?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

FK IS NO LONGER!!!!


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

hey tombstone is in the 16 inch class right but is his frame a 20 inch because if you look at the back fender it looks to big to be a 16 inch not talking shit im just asking


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

omg


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

why you say that im just asking :twak:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Its a stretched 16, not a 20 as far as i know. Mine is a 20 but because of the molded rear fender, it looks like a stretched 16. Either way they're both in the 16in radical class.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

It doesn't matter because there is no FK anymore!!! The new topic should be Rollerz Only & Legions. If you look all the FK members are now Rollerz!!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I just wanted to see if the old geocities site was still up....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 20 2006, 03:11 AM~5081301
> *hey tombstone is in the 16 inch class right but is his frame a 20 inch because if you look at the back fender it looks to big to be a 16 inch not talking shit im just asking
> *


The back fender is all sheet metal customed by hand, no round fender was used. Its a 16" that's been stretched and chopped :thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks for clearing it up i dont know why some one made a big deal about it if i just wanted to know because every time i looked at the bike I thought it was a 20 inch


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rear Fender. All sheet metal cut, formed, and bondoed into the frame, the entire rear of the frame was chopped


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

cool do you have any other close up pics from the bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt for the homie tonyo


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2006, 07:53 PM~5525974
> *ttt for the homie tonyo
> *



Wow thanks Noe. Old school topic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 20 2005, 08:51 AM~3441069
> *Hell yes.  I believe FK and Legions are the only 2 clubs created and dedicated to just bicycles to have lasted this long.  What's say we go another 10 huh guys? :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Another 10 for Legions maybe. FK is dead in the water RIP :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 31 2006, 11:03 AM~5526048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Another 10 for Legions maybe.  FK is dead in the water  RIP  :tears:
> *


just keep the damn lowrider bike movement going, no matter what club


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2006, 08:04 PM~5526053
> *just keep the damn lowrider bike movement going, no matter what club
> *



You know that. Well at least RO has staying power and I plan on staying with them for a long ass time. I mean hey its cool cuz if I ever wanna do up a car I dont have to switch clubs since FK was a bike only club.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 12 2006, 06:55 PM~5955147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT OUT OF ALL THESE PEOPLE ON LAY IT LOW NO ONE HAS ANY GOOD CLOSE UP PICS OF THIS BIKE THAT SUXS NO ONE HAS CLOSE UP PICS OF THE PAINT THE PARTS OR THE RIMS I WANT TO SEE THE CLOSE UP ON THE RIMS I NOE SOME ONE HAS TO HAVE CLOSE UP PICS OF THIS BIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant believe that 2 years later, people still want to post on this topic.


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 03:28 PM~5959645
> *I cant believe that 2 years later, people still want to post on this topic.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 13 2006, 04:10 PM~5959567
> *I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT OUT OF ALL THESE PEOPLE ON LAY IT LOW NO ONE HAS ANY GOOD CLOSE UP PICS OF THIS BIKE THAT SUXS  NO ONE HAS CLOSE UP PICS OF THE PAINT THE PARTS OR THE RIMS I WANT TO SEE THE CLOSE UP ON THE RIMS I NOE SOME ONE HAS TO HAVE CLOSE UP PICS OF THIS BIKE
> *


yeah this is everyones favorite bike and no one has any pics


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

YOU GOTTA REMEMBER THAT WHEN IT WAS OUT, THERE WASNT ALOT OF DIGITAL CAMERAS OUT. IF YOU HAD A REGULAR DEVELOPED PIC OF IT, YOU PROBABLY WOULDNT HAVE IT TODAY. RIPPED, RUINED OR LOST. THE FIRST TIME I SAW IT IN PERSON, THERE WERENT ANY DIGITAL CAMERAS. I HAD PICS, DONT KNOW WHERE THEY ARE NOW.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

the owner of this bike should take it outside one time and take some nice pics 

that would be cool


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 14 2006, 10:15 AM~5963926
> *the owner of this bike should take it outside one time and take some nice pics
> 
> that would be cool
> *


why dont you ask him to do that for you?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

tru dat


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 15 2006, 01:48 AM~6174827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

whore


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2006, 01:54 AM~6174850
> *whore
> *


boob :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

remember this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 5 2007, 11:44 PM~8050548
> *remember this
> *


WTF :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 6 2007, 08:44 AM~8050548
> *remember this
> *


Stop trying to hold on to memories :twak:


:angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 14 2006, 03:48 PM~6174827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beauty of a bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fk n legions best bets best clubs ever!!!!!!!!!! back in the dayyyyyyyyy
no one can fuck them to this day 

nobity branched out of them n nobilty is the best in the game rite now so you see how fk was 

legons brought us countlesss clasic bikes that inspired ppls till this day


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 03:08 PM~8054675
> *fk n legions best bets best clubs ever!!!!!!!!!! back in the dayyyyyyyyy
> no one can fuck them to this day
> 
> ...


Legons was a bad ass club so was Photons and Neutrons


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Eric answer every question no one asked.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its called knowin the history of the game homie 
you can get lots of ideas from old bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 05:24 PM~8054794
> * :  its called masturbating to Casino Dreamin
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: na i kno its the godfather of show bikes but naa i would not masterbate to that shit


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn hello a throw back topic even got my old profile on it finestkreations74


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some of you guys need to just let it go and stop living in the past.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ACTUALY THE PAST WAS BETTER I WISH I WAS LIKE 16 BACK IN 98 OR SOMTING CUS THOSE WERE THE GLORY DAYS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 05:33 PM~8062447
> *ACTUALY THE PAST WAS BETTER I WISH I WAS LIKE 16 BACK IN 98 OR SOMTING CUS THOSE WERE THE GLORY DAYS
> *


Cant go back homie. No matter how bad people want it. All you can do is learn from the past and move forward.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WISE WORDS FROM A WISE MAN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

buy one of those time machines from Napoleon Dynomite


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OR FROM THAT BIG BLACK N ROB SHOW WITH SOME WERIF FUKEN MACHINE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

same shit. LOL


----------

